

DuckieTV – TV Show Tracker in angular.js and node-webkit with torrent integration - dutchbrit
https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/DuckieTV

======
SchizoDuckie
Cool, thanks! :)

There's a lot of cool javascript tech in the project. An angular.js
implementation of Bittorrent's btapp.js amongst others. AMA!

